# USA destinations



## Cribynkle (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm planning a fly drive to the states with a mate at the end of Feb. Does anyone have any recommendations for places to visit? We'll be flying from Manc and our main requirements are sunshine and good nightlife. We fancy a day or two at the beach too, other than that we're just wanting to have a mooch around.........


----------



## Errol's son (Jan 2, 2008)

Well that is a broad question...

First of all, are you flying into the east or west coast and are you flyiing in and out of the same place?

One good rule of thumb is, keep off the highways and then anywhere you go is interesting!

IME good nightlife is on Chicago, Detroit and NYC which are not warm.  Although, I would assume, Miami and LA have good nightlife too.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are a younger peep, then South Padre Island is good for sun and nightlife.  Its a haven for college age kids on spring break and generally a fairly cheap.  

http://www.sopadre.com/

If you're an oldie, like me, you'll want somewhere else.


----------



## Cribynkle (Jan 3, 2008)

Errol's son said:
			
		

> Well that is a broad question...
> 
> First of all, are you flying into the east or west coast and are you flyiing in and out of the same place?
> 
> ...



Yup very broad! We've not even decided on west or east coast yet  
I'd love to visit California - esp Berkely and San Francisco but am erring on the side of Florida at the mo - I need some serious sun! Seems v touristy but I realise it's big enough that there'll be lots of places off the beaten track.
I'm also intrigued by Louisiana and Texas....decisions, decisions.....


----------



## Cribynkle (Jan 3, 2008)

Yuwipi Woman said:
			
		

> If you are a younger peep, then South Padre Island is good for sun and nightlife.  Its a haven for college age kids on spring break and generally a fairly cheap.
> 
> http://www.sopadre.com/
> 
> If you're an oldie, like me, you'll want somewhere else.



TY! I'll have a gander


----------



## Detroit City (Jan 3, 2008)

Florida is about you only choice if you want warm weather....even the west coast will be pretty temperate in Feb


----------



## Cribynkle (Jan 3, 2008)

Detroit City said:
			
		

> Florida is about you only choice if you want warm weather....even the west coast will be pretty temperate in Feb



Florida it is then  ........off to google! Thanks DC


----------



## Detroit City (Jan 3, 2008)

Cribynkle said:
			
		

> Florida it is then  ........off to google! Thanks DC


and to be more specific: South Florida  

it was 6 degrees F this morning in Detroit


----------



## Cribynkle (Jan 3, 2008)

Detroit City said:
			
		

> and to be more specific: South Florida
> 
> it was 6 degrees F this morning in Detroit



Blee - I can get that in Manc!


----------



## Hitman Tim (Jan 6, 2008)

Come to South Padre!  Then I can send you back to the UK with loads of LSD for my friends in the drugs forum!


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jan 7, 2008)

Fuck it all accept San Fran


----------



## rennie (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm off to Tucson next month!


----------



## Cribynkle (Jan 13, 2008)

rennie said:
			
		

> I'm off to Tucson next month!



There's an annual gem show there every feb!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 13, 2008)

Detroit City said:
			
		

> and to be more specific: South Florida
> 
> it was 6 degrees F this morning in Detroit




http://www.wunderground.com/US/FL/Miami.html

http://www.wunderground.com/US/CA/San_Diego.html


----------

